# CO allocated info docs required



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

I had applied 176 online on 16th July 2010.

Following is the Request info (typed as it is) send by CO and related to my current employment- 

" Employment & Earnings Evidence

Further employment / earnings evidence, in particular as specified below. Without wishing to
limit in any way the material that the applicant might choose to provide in response, it is requested
that the material provided does please include copies of:

Regarding - My Current Company
... any / all employer letters received during employment including those advising promotion or other substantial change in designation
... copies of employer issued documents pertaining to your one year deputation to work in Japan 
... bank issued statements or transactions report/s, to show depositing of earnings - to cover the whole of the period July 2009 to July 2010. "

***********
Considering ... (in 3 dots) as points
For .... as point 1) Iam providing all letters receieved till-date from current company in 3 years along with reference letter from collegue who also issued the earlier one but now again with the latest date. Recent only 2 appraisal letters which I have with me showing increment in salary component, but there is no change in my designation in these 3 years or any advise on the same.(its Senior Software Engineer throuh-out) . 

**** Now what documents should I provide for the same? if there no such change in designation in my current employment. What about if there is no change in designation or advise letter as my designation is same. May be while filling online 176 form, I had selected option of Software Engineer for position, but there was no Senior Software Engineer in the online form drop-down box. 
(I am thinking to fill Form 1023 for position correction info old incorrect- Software Engineer new correct position- Senior Software Enigineer **** Is it deemed necessary?)



For next ... as point 2) and ... as point 3), I read till the last line end of the paragrapgh as one whole sentence. I learnt that CO needs my Deputation to Japan related letters and Japan earning/ bank statements during the whole period from July 2009 to July 2010 in Japan.
Therefore, I thought that July 2009 to July 2010 is incorrect date of my stay in Japan, which is actually from 22 March 2009 to 20 March 2010. So I thought and send an e-mail to inform CO as incorrect dates of my stay in Japan (Visa Provided). Also I was ready to fill this info in form 1023 notification of incorrect info (but not yet).

However, after reading carefully, I understood the same CO`s request .... as seperate points.
for ... as point 1) it is the same as above mentioned. 
Now for ... as point 2) and next ... as point 3) if I read seperately, then meaning becomes different.

for ... as point 2) I think CO needs all/any deputation to Japan related letters given by employer to me during this period. I have employer provided Deputation letter to Japan for 3 months (extension possible letter). Extension visa with work-permit-visa, provided but nothing extension letter is not provided, however, I have one income statement in 
Japan given after my 3 months of stay, I also have Remittances allowance in Y\ens send by company and Japan passbook deposits and an e-mail copy from Japan Maanager that states that I have to shift to India on 20 march and resume work in Bangalore,India on 22 March 2010. I hope this is sufficient for what is required.

Now important is - if I read ... as point 3) as seperate point than according to CO`s Request; I understand that he want my current company`s Salary proofs as bank statements for period of July 2009 to July 2010 and it is not the Deputation to Japan visit period of July 2009 to July 2010 as I was back to India company on 20 March 2010 (visa was provided and CO must be aware of the same).

Please throw light on above original CO`s requirements statement. and correct me on which points Iam correct.

Response is highly appreciated as the above request documents I would be sending are important and should be correct and important to CO.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2011)

Many congrats pkrish :clap2::clap2::clap2:

I think you are giving them the proper responses. I will recap everything for you:

1. I personally don't think (and I am no expert) that you need to provide any form. Just make a combined PDF of all the scans, and at the very beginning, put the scan from a 'Letter of Transmittal' explaining the situation about senior software engineer.

2. Point 2 and Point 3 are separate. Just provide all the info you mention in point 2.
3. For July 2009 to July 2010, I don't know where you got your salary. If you got it in Japan, you would need to show the bank statements from Japan. If you got in in India, you would need to show from there. And if you got it at both places, you would simply need to show both.

Hope this helps. By the way, did you apply for 176 state sponsored??


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ausimmi,
I applied 176 online (VIC State Sponsorship) 
Thanks for you answers clearing points. 
Iam making sure and preparing for proper requested information. 

For Point 1) I am sending all the letters giving from current employer like appointment letter, confirmation letter, deputation letters, appraisal letters, reference letter, bonafide letter (which I took just last week from company). From joining my designation is Senior Software Engineer till date. In appraisal letter it advises increment on salary component only.
I was in doubt that some-where in application I mentioned Position as Software Engineer, but I think when you are applying online form, you get a drop-down to select a position from it. and it only had software engineer and not sr.software engineer. therefore it is not mistake from my side now. earlier I thought, I made a mistake and that why CO is asking about change in designation letter. Thats why I was thinking to fill form 1023 for the same. 

hey, Can you slightly elaborate on Letter of Transmittal? Is this same as Covering Letter to explain about my position/designation is same throughout and change till now, but with change in salary component that is descibed in Appraisal letters...?

Thanks 

hey, have you applied DIAC? 175/176 ?


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

pkrish said:


> Hi ausimmi,
> I applied 176 online (VIC State Sponsorship)
> Thanks for you answers clearing points.
> Iam making sure and preparing for proper requested information.
> ...


Yes, I meant a 'Covering Letter'. It should explain the slight confusion about your position/designation and the detail about the salary component. I have applied for GSM 175 in January 2011. By the way, did the CO also ask for PCC + Medicals?


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

ausimmi said:


> Yes, I meant a 'Covering Letter'. It should explain the slight confusion about your position/designation and the detail about the salary component. I have applied for GSM 175 in January 2011. By the way, did the CO also ask for PCC + Medicals?



Yes, CO also asked for PCC as well as Medicals, Actually my old passport was expired and I didnt had my passport when I recieved CO's email and culdnt do formalities within 28 days so I wrote a letter and send through email id I recieved. 3 days back, I recieved emaill from CO that a further 28 days is granted.

I have recieved my new passport now and informed CO now. I hope still I have next 25 days time to send all requested documents otherwise tommorrow my earlier 28 days gets over. still I am preparing all requested carefully thinking that if I have recieved a further 28 days grant than it it for all requested documents.

I just given application for PCC to regional passport office and given the medical tests 2 days back. PCC and Medicals for spouse is done.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

That means no background checks? That's cool. I wish the same happens with me


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, wish you the same. 

Further, to send requested documents, in the info document it states that you can upload through the immi web-site, which uploaded documents at the time of applying. when I saw it was same my all uploaded info are still there and allows to upload - add /append documents to the same list. 
Alternatively, it states that you can send the documents attached through the email id which i receieved from CO.

What do you suggest - should I send attachments with email-id whicih CO send or through web-site. I am just thinking send through email to CO now for all further requested documents. 
I wanted guidance on this - I hope those who had requested to send further documents can confirm on this. Still what do you think on it.


----------



## Guest (Apr 6, 2011)

pkrish said:


> Yes, wish you the same.
> 
> Further, to send requested documents, in the info document it states that you can upload through the immi web-site, which uploaded documents at the time of applying. when I saw it was same my all uploaded info are still there and allows to upload - add /append documents to the same list.
> Alternatively, it states that you can send the documents attached through the email id which i receieved from CO.
> ...


I think anj will be the BEST person to answer this one. I don't know if she is gracing this thread with her oversight  but if you don't get a reply you may try sending her a PM.


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

I would recommend this :
1 - Upload documents through website if you have applied on-line.
2 - Send documents through courier if you have applied paper based.
3 - If u have case officer send documents to his/her email address.
4 - If case officer is not allocated send documents at "[email protected]" and provide your file number and TRN etc.
5 - if case officer is not allocated and limit of file attachments for on-line application is over then wait for case officer or use "[email protected]" to send documents.
6 - If file size of documents is more than 2 MB then try to reduce the size and compromise on file quality or send by email.
7 - Try to create a single file for related files, like 1 pdf file for all educational documents.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi 
Hey, first of all Congrats !!! 

Thanks for your answer. 
Did your documents met on first stretch or further documents were requested by CO?

I have a case officer allocated to my application now.
Altough my 28 days are getting over but since I didnt recieved my new valid passport yet in this time frame, I couldnt fill any info and could'nt apply for PCC and medicals, so I requested for extension, CO granted additional 28 days. Now I received my new passport. I hope 28 days more means for all other documents as well. 

As per information, I think I can send documents as attachments on the CO's emailID now. This emailId I meant would be the same as the one I receieved first emaill from adelaide.gsm.team2 which mentioned COs information and signature in the email.

I have one pdf file related to current employment documents (50 + pages), when converted to a single pdf file, it goes above 8 mb, so I have made it into 3 parts as CurretEmployment_Part1, 2 and 3 which comes out be 1.5mb, 3.0mb and 3.0 mb respectively. I hope, when I send as attachments, even though they are seperate PDFs attachments, but all three pdf files that I will send in the same e-mail would be as around 8 mb in total...
I hope this will work ? or should I send seperate parts in each seperate emails? I hope you understood my doubt.






Acccording to


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi there,

Congratulations on getting a CO!
Sorry to be hijacking into your topic but I have a similar question (I think)
I've also received an email requesting for more information but in the "list" (an attachment in the email named "request for information" there were only penal clearance and medical - does that mean I don't need to send anything else? just those two? (I have previously uploaded all other supporting documents when I first lodged my application). 
I also wondered if I were to upload my pcc online (medical will be couriered because my medical centre does not have the online service) or email it to CO - i think i read somewhere that they prefer for us to upload all documents online rather than sending email, i may be wrong...hope someone can help out with this. thanks!


----------



## shafaqat309 (Apr 7, 2009)

All documents are "met" from the day first, only form 80 which is related to security Clarence is in "received" status.

You can send 1 email with 3 attachments.
you have asked for additional days so it should be fine now.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi ,

jewoley, Welcome  and congrats for allocation of a CO.
If you are asked for Penal / Police clearance certificate and medicals then you are only required to send the same. you only have to send the scan copy of you police certificate, if you get in a without sealed one. If you are getting in sealed envelope, than i think courier is the option, but you can send/upload the receipt of police certificate application. 

For Medicals , you didnt worry of sending, because doctor will send the same to DIAC, if manual than they will send by courier to DIAC.

* have you receievd form 80 and form 1022 from the email send by CO? 

I have receieved above both forms. I have to fill and scan and send to CO.

I recieved two pdf's with similar names- 'request for information' in one it explains the about time frame to send documents and how to send them...it was written you can upload using the web-site which we uploaded at the time of lodging the application online with the TRN number, etc... alternatively they also mentioned if the web-site is giving problem, then the documents can be send to email id of CO. actually its [email protected] but in subject line we have to mention proper details as mentioned in requested document.
secondly, it mentioned about form 80 and form 1022 and other info on changes in circumstances forms.
In the other request for info pdf file, it mentioned requested info/docs - details.
In that they mentioned about sending Form 80, Form 1022, some more documents required (like current employment) , police certificate and medicals.

*I am also not sure now which is best way to send documents further requested by CO.
though I had send some documents like passport copies and receipts of Police certificate application using emailID (which I first received from CO).

because in web-site they have drop-down titles for document to be upload, I think it is best way, but I heard that we can send documents attached through email id of CO (i.e one we received first when a CO is allocated).

Safaqat have you requested to send further documents other than PCC and medicals and if so, which way did you send them - email/upload on web-site?

Thanks


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Hi pkrish,
Thanks for your reply. My medical reports has been sent by courier on Thursday and I'm now waiting for my police cert from NZ (the ones from Malaysia and UK has been done earlier so I uploaded it when I lodged my application - same with form 80 and 1221 because in the confirmation email that was sent a day after my application, those two were requested)
Okay. So my last hurdle now is NZ police certificate to receive, scan and upload. 

Thanks again for your reply!


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

you can do either, send the mail straight to the CO that is or upload using the site.


----------



## jewoley (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks anj!


----------



## pinkjem (Mar 18, 2011)

I just applied online in ACS for skills assessment but my question is, in the 'online application record' that I have to print, the attachement for my academic qualification is not reflected on the form. Is it true for all? For my employment references, the zip files were reflected. Before submitting I checked all attachments they were there but on the pdf it's not reflected. Could this be a problem?


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

I have send all requested docs as pdf's to COs email. Should I upload on evisa online web-site as well. what you say, Is there any or no harm in doing so?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

hi pk

entirely your call, if you really want to be sure they have your documents it is better to call than sending the same documents on multiple ids.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks Anj,

You are right! 

My earlier recent experience in calling to DIAC- I tried calling on +61-1300 364613 so many times. Each time I had to call from ISD, I had to wait for 30-40 minutes in queue, but then could not speak to any officer. I had to disconnect by waiting and getting bored to listen to recording.

Is this common to wait for such a long time to speak to an officer?
what is the best time to call from India?


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

yes it is very common, call them early morning. say 7 am india time. my husband had to wait 20 minutes thrice, twice it got disconnected after waiting for 20-22 minutes each.


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh God...

I generally go to ISD booth outside, which are open from 9:30am here. but I will arrange for early morning.

Just for information: Is there any calling cards available, so that I can try calling from computer.


----------



## SlimNeo (Jan 18, 2011)

pkrish said:


> Oh God...
> 
> I generally go to ISD booth outside, which are open from 9:30am here. but I will arrange for early morning.
> 
> Just for information: Is there any calling cards available, so that I can try calling from computer.


there are may soft phone available in net .. which allow you to make free aus land line calls from internet. But you should have a account for it.

Neo


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Yes, I think we can do through Skpe if we crate and, I have not tried openeing an account... I will on the other net phones...


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi,

I have a questions finally came in my mind after relaxing that I have send all required further docs....it is related to on sending colour scan and certified copy on below letter- 
Actually I was asked to send ACS result copy of earlier one, earlier to re-valuation copy. 
My ACS result letter is of two pages, The first one is printed on regular ACS letter (coloured) and the second page is continued on plain paper with 4-5 lines script and followed by a signature of Skills Assesssment Officer with back ball pen. So the second page looks like black and white page though it is an original doc.

I have already send /submitted the above ACS letter Scanned as it is ( coloured first page and and balck and white continuation page )...I hope it does not matter . Iam little worried with the rules of sending Colour and black and white. It states that if black and white then document needs to be certified... 
Should I need to cetify that second continuation page (looks black and white) of ACS letter..? If yes than I have to re-send the same to CO email ID? or continuation page is considered as coloured one....

Please suggest... 

Thanks


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2011)

pkrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a questions finally came in my mind after relaxing that I have send all required further docs....it is related to on sending colour scan and certified copy on below letter-
> Actually I was asked to send ACS result copy of earlier one, earlier to re-valuation copy.
> ...


I don't think the CO will delve into such minutae. You obviously have the ACS re-evaluation, their systems are all computerized so they can easily check if they want, I think you would be OK. If CO thinks a certified copy is needed, he will simply ask for it. I would say you don't need to worry. Did the CO ask for the medicals + PCC???


----------



## pkrish (Jul 3, 2008)

Hi
got some querries, please help

Query 1- *CO had asked to fill form 815 medical health undertaking for spouse and given an Access Number (may be medical Ref number) to write in the form. *but is there is no space or question for filling Access Number, However there is Office Use Box, in that it has HATS Access Number and ICSE Client no.
I hope we can write in that box because only in this Office Use only box it has space for HATS Access Number in the form.

Anybody any idea,Please correct me.

Query 2 - Secondly, I was required Police Certificate to send.*
I have already submitted PCC from India and since I was in Japan for a day less in a year to complete, I was not knowing whether PCC for Japan was required, but still not to *take a chance as it takes 2 months to get the same, I applied to Japanese Consulate in India. *Now, Japan PCC is ready and it is in sealed envelope .
Should I write an email to CO and ask whether it is required or no, because I already front loaded the application reciept of the same?
Since this Japan PCC is a sealed envelope, cannot upload online.*

Please help advice
Thanks 
Cheers


----------

